# White specks in carboy



## BlackDragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Just transferred my wine to a carboy from the fermentation bucket 2 days ago and now I see white specks floating on the surface of the wine also 2 grapes managed to get into the carboy and now they look white too. Wine is 3.5 gals of 15.5% Petite Sirah in a 6 gal carboy with a airlock on top. Used powdered Kmeta to kill off native yeast and haven't added any after that so I haven't added any campden tabs.

What happened is this mold is the wine still safe to drink?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 7, 2014)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## BlackDragon (Oct 7, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Can you post some pictures?



Here are some not sure how good they are hard to get the right light to see it


----------



## BlackDragon (Oct 7, 2014)

I should add I plan to do the whole thing unfined and very coarse filtered.


----------



## richmke (Oct 8, 2014)

BlackDragon said:


> 2 grapes managed to get into the carboy and now they look white too.



It might be early stages of this:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/what-47025/


----------



## NYCWINO (Oct 11, 2014)

BlackDragon said:


> I should add I plan to





Why is the carboy half full? You should add... that is the best course of action...top up


----------



## skipdonohue (Oct 12, 2014)

too much headspace and not maintaing proper level of so2 will cause mycoderma.. You need to immediately find a carboy that properly fits your wine's volume, top it all the way up, and whack it with double the sulfites according to your pH.. this needs to be done ASAP


----------



## muskie003 (Oct 22, 2014)

had this happen to me before. I found that u have to get that out and treat with kmeta. some people suggest floating it out and some suggest using a baster to suck it out. both have drawbacks. floating it gets more of the solid out but there is usually some stuck on the side of the glass just below the surface that you cant see. using a baster will allow you to get down to a level below that line so you can see it all, but it isn't as effective for getting out the floaters. I believe my issue was headspace as well, but mine wasn't nearly as much as yours, so it was easy to float it off. kmeta and switch to a different, clean container. 

ps -the wine I had this on turned out fine. just a matter of timeliness in catching it and correcting it


----------

